# Higher Education



## Goose (Aug 21, 2011)

Im going to be a junior in HS and I am beginning the college search. I know there are a bunch of posts on CB about what colleges to look for. I was wondering if anyone would like to suggest a college or two. I am currently my schools Student Technical Director and really like working with the sound, lights, and video for concerts that our school has. For a career path I would like to be able to build my way up to Technical Director in a future job. I would like a college in the New England or the Tri State area, but would be willing to travel anywhere in the US if the college is good enough. Im looking for the newest technology with a well rounded education in theater and in the basic subjects. Im guessing this would be a traditional college.
Im currently looking into:
Emerson
University of Nevada, Las Vegas (UNLV)

Any suggestions or advice for looking at colleges would be a grate help.


----------



## LXPlot (Aug 21, 2011)

Emerson is supposed to be an excellent school, at least from what I've heard. And from what I've heard UNLV is supposed to be a great school for the tech aspect, although I've never talked to anyone in design. Boston University is also in Massachusetts and has a strong theatre program. I know a few folks at Cincinnati Conservatory (CCM) who recommend it, as well as a few at SUNY Purchase in New York who talk about it being a strong school. Depaul in Chicago and University of North Carolina School of Arts (UNCSA) are also up there.

Let me know what you find, as I'm kind of in the same boat.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Aug 21, 2011)

Well if you have questions about specific schools be sure to check out:
ControlBooth Member College Demographics - ControlBooth

to see which CB members go where!


----------



## Goose (Aug 21, 2011)

I was looking at BU too. My teacher said he had a student go there for theater and engineering and is now making a lot of money in Vegas.


----------



## rochem (Aug 21, 2011)

SUNY Purchase is a great design school, but from what I hear from employers and current/past students, it doesn't have a particularly strong tech program. I'm a little biased, but I'd be sure to take a look at Ithaca College in Ithaca, NY, where I'm currently a student. When I was looking for a school, it was difficult to find somewhere that was strong in both design and tech, and Ithaca was one of the only ones that fit that requirement. A few of my friends are in the Technical Direction program, and it seems like a very strong program. There's at least one alumnus on here who helped me when I was looking for a school, and I'm sure he would have more information about how IC helped him post-graduation if you were interested in pursuing that route. If you ever want to stop in and take a tour or talk about the program, shoot me a PM!


----------



## Goose (Aug 21, 2011)

rochem said:


> SUNY Purchase is a great design school, but from what I hear from employers and current/past students, it doesn't have a particularly strong tech program. I'm a little biased, but I'd be sure to take a look at Ithaca College in Ithaca, NY, where I'm currently a student. When I was looking for a school, it was difficult to find somewhere that was strong in both design and tech, and Ithaca was one of the only ones that fit that requirement. A few of my friends are in the Technical Direction program, and it seems like a very strong program. There's at least one alumnus on here who helped me when I was looking for a school, and I'm sure he would have more information about how IC helped him post-graduation if you were interested in pursuing that route. If you ever want to stop in and take a tour or talk about the program, shoot me a PM!



I will definitely get back to you on that. My cousin goes to Cornell and we plan to see him soon. Thanks for the advice on IC.


----------



## josh88 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ask your cousin if he/she knows Pam Lillard. Unfortunately Cornell used to have a great program and they still have a fantastic pretty much new facility (only a few years old) but they gutted their faculty for budget cuts essentially killing their program and now it consist of a performance studies degree and not a whole lot else. Most of their program is dead. It's too bad because I just went through there a couple weeks ago and they've got 3 great spaces and a huge shop and everything was top notch, and just not getting utilized the way it should be because of their cuts. /tangent


----------



## standup (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm in sort of the same situation. The advice that I've been given is to learn the technical side through a work study program. You'll learn the same things as you would in the class room and you'll start paying off tuition. Especially if you already have experience (which it sounds like you do) There's no reason to waste money on classes to teach you what you already know.


----------



## josh88 (Aug 22, 2011)

my undergrad had a work study. I took all the same classes that a tech major took, but then I worked 10-20 hours a week in the shop, building sets and doing whatever else we had they'd pay a lump sum and you just had to complete your total hours by a given date and you learn while you're there. if you can find a program like that do it. you get money, to learn and it gives you lots of hands on experience.


----------



## MarshallPope (Aug 23, 2011)

And, in some arrangements, they will actually pay you by the hour. My school gives a number of hours that you are to work, but theatre workers are allowed to go over our allotted hours if we need to. THis has resulted in me getting a good $500 or so extra on a good semester, because I usually end up being the one staying until midnight or 1 when no one else does. I guess it pays to not have a life. (Or to love the Theatre. Yeah, that's it.)


----------



## Footer (Aug 23, 2011)

josh88 said:


> my undergrad had a work study. I took all the same classes that a tech major took, but then I worked 10-20 hours a week in the shop, building sets and doing whatever else we had they'd pay a lump sum and you just had to complete your total hours by a given date and you learn while you're there. if you can find a program like that do it. you get money, to learn and it gives you lots of hands on experience.


 
Did you get to do a realized design? Did you get head of departments show assignments? 

There is no reason not to do work study programs. There is no reason why you can not be a tech/design major and still do work study. Also, I know of no university outside of conservatories that charge more for a theatre BA vs a BFA.


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 23, 2011)

LXPlot said:


> And from what I've heard UNLV is supposed to be a great school for the tech aspect, although I've never talked to anyone in design.



If you take a look at the thread Pie4Weebl put up you'd realize you have to look no further than your Friendly Neighborhood Mod.

Ask away.


----------



## josh88 (Aug 23, 2011)

Footer said:


> Did you get to do a realized design? Did you get head of departments show assignments?
> 
> There is no reason not to do work study programs. There is no reason why you can not be a tech/design major and still do work study. Also, I know of no university outside of conservatories that charge more for a theatre BA vs a BFA.


 
Yes, and Yes, I lost track of how many mainstage shows I designed. lights, set, and sound. not to mention being ME on more than a few and working with faculty on their designs.


----------



## teckboy (Aug 23, 2011)

I am currently beginning my studies at Full Sail University. Some may have some opinions on the school, but it is an accelerated program, and you get a BS in 21 months...

I am in Show Production and Touring, so I work with lights, audio, and media portions of a show.

When I am further in the program, I can give you a better idea of the school, but so far I love it. There is a ton of gear, so you really get a variety of experience as far as gear goes.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DHSLXOP (Aug 23, 2011)

Definitely +1 for Emerson. I am a sophomore there, so I may be biased, and the faculty and professors are great and really caring about his or her craft. They are all working professionals in the industry and teach on the side, so you get a very "real world" perspective from them. All TD majors have the chance to TD or ATD an Emerson show (alongside our professional TD) plus they can TD as many student group shows as they can. Plus there is the EVVY Awards (the largest student produced awards show in the country) that gives TDs a huge responsibility because they are actually in charge. Many of the TD majors go on to be technical fellows with the theatre management teams, which is, of course, great for resumes and to build relationship. Not to mention the fact that Boston has some great theatre that it is possible to work at, where you can get hired for load-in calls or shop builds. Let me know if you have any other questions about the school, and good luck in your search!


----------



## museav (Aug 24, 2011)

teckboy said:


> I am currently beginning my studies at Full Sail University. Some may have some opinions on the school, but it is an accelerated program, and you get a BS in 21 months...
> 
> I am in Show Production and Touring, so I work with lights, audio, and media portions of a show.
> 
> When I am further in the program, I can give you a better idea of the school, but so far I love it. There is a ton of gear, so you really get a variety of experience as far as gear goes.


Most discussions on Full Sail come down to the same thing as for any program, you'll likely get out of it what you put into it.

The comment regarding getting experience on gear reflects a general issue in the industry. Bill Whitlock, President of Jensen Transformers, one of the gurus in audio electronics and an award winning instructor, was recently informed by two trade industry associations that his classes no longer fit their educational focus. Phil Giddings, author of the reference text on audio systems grounding, was apparently told by his publisher that they had no interest in a new edition of his book unless it addressed new technologies. A manufacturer was recently opining on how a new design engineer was a whiz with the latest processors and coding but was making fairly basic mistakes regarding what the device they were designing did and had to be taught those aspects of their job.

What seems to be happening is that focusing time and/or resources on addressing all the latest and greatest gear and technology is often leaving a decreasing amount of time and resources to address the basics. Thus learning about all the new products and new technologies seems to often be at the expense of learning the underlying basics. This is not really anything new, when I was in college 30 years ago they were talking about Engineering becoming a five year program in order to address this issue. Full Sail with their focus on 'hands on' time with the latest and greatest gear combined with a very compressed schedule have always had this issue, but it seems to be an increasing factor in education in general and may be reaching a critical point.


----------



## dbthetd (Aug 24, 2011)

Be more than happy to talk to you about the program at Carnegie Mellon. Email me direct: dboevers AT cmu DOT edu

Great.


----------



## Goose (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the increasing advice. Schools has been delayed for a week because of Irene. I can't wait to get back in the swing of the theater program.


----------

